# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  maquila maracuya

## carlosgb

Saludos amigos del FORO
estoy buscando algun contacto que me realize el servicio de maquila para extraer jugo de maracuya. o concentrado de jugo de maracuya.
agradezco su atencio.Temas similares: Maracuya Maracuya Busco maquila para vainitas en Huaral maquila maracuya Aji paprika; maquila

----------


## A-1industrial

Estimado Carlos: 
Sigue interesado en la solicitud?

----------

